# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Guy feeds his pixie a chameleon

## Myles

WARNING LIVE FEED: This cant be good for his frog i was just looking at vids and came upon this :EEK!:  YouTube - Pyxie frog eats chameleon

----------


## Tony

> WARNING LIVE FEED: This cant be good for his frog i was just looking at vids and came upon this YouTube - Pyxie frog eats chameleon


Probably healthier than the rodent-heavy diet most people give them.

----------



----------


## bshmerlie

What a stupidly expensive dinner.  Are puppies and kittens next? Things like this turn me off from the pacman community. Chameleons are cool and should be respected.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

I used to own a vieled! I could probably feed certain frogs or anoles to a bullfrog but not a chameleon.

----------


## Myles

the funny thing is the kid brags that there only 50$ and it was basicaly his pet and he fed it to his pixie

----------


## Kevin1

Like Tony said that chameleon is more nutritionally ideal for the frog. If it was captive bred there shouldn't be any problems feeding it. If it were wild there's always the chance of  introducing parasites and other potentially harmful organisms into the frog.

----------


## bshmerlie

I'm not talking about nutritional value.

----------


## bshmerlie

> the funny thing is the kid brags that there only 50$ and it was basicaly his pet and he fed it to his pixie


Yeah, and when he's bored and done with his pixie he's going to probably feed it to his dog. This kid shouldn't own pets.

----------


## Kurt

What a ****ing *******!!! This is all done for the entertainment value of some sick individual. It angers me quite a bit, and if I could I would feed this guy to a saltie or a tiger, either or will work.

----------


## poison beauties

I understand the issues everyone take with feeding. But it is the natural food chain. Pacman's Pixie's and Bull Frogs all eat a varied diet in the wild. Everything from insects, fish, lizards, snakes, birds, and other amphibians, The way he went about it yes hes an *** but its no differently than they way I had to feed my King Cobras snakes as an all rat diet was not natural or even healthy for them. Same go's for the parsons Chams I had. They have a natural diet of many little critters as they are very large Chams.

Michael

----------



----------


## Malachi

> Yeah, and when he's bored and done with his pixie he's going to probably feed it to his dog. This kid shouldn't own pets.


this, i fear for the frog.

----------


## Kevin1

I feel the same way Mike does on the subject. A varied diet is good for all living things. Nature has no remorse. 

Who are we to say one life form is better than another?
The vid was probably posted for shock value this I know but what gives a chameleon more a right to live than a cricket? or fungi? or anything else. This is something that deeply bothers me about mankind.

----------



----------


## Eel Noob

Just wanna point out that his waterdish looks a tad bit too high and dirty.

----------



----------


## Malachi

I think this speaks more to who the actual human is. I know I could never just watch one of my little pets get crunched on you tube. He lacks a certain empathy and I think thats what makes it an uncomfortable video. 

While I would find a video in nature of a pixie eating a chameleon interesting.

Did he say this is pet or just was purchased to feed?

----------


## 1beataway

I think it has nothing to do with nutritional value, nor anything to do with the dinner being a chalmeon. The disturbing thing is that he fed one pet to another (if it was his pet). As someone said before, I am afraid for the frog. Even if he doesn't feed it to another animal, it would be easier for me to assume that he doesn't take very much care of his pets.

I'm surprised he picked a chalmeon though; we sell them for $120. Even if it was only $50, that's more than I've ever paid for a meal for myself.

----------


## Tony

I am in full agreement with Kevin on this one. While I think it is immature and perhaps an indication of a disturbed individual to post "Frog VS _______" videos for shock value, there is nothing inherently wrong with feeding one animal to another in a humane way, regardless of the species involved or their intended purpose (pet or feeder). 

I suspect that people would have more success with challenging species (_C. cornuta_ comes to mind) if they were able to move past this irrational value system and feed a diet that includes other frogs or reptiles when appropriuate.

----------



----------


## bshmerlie

> I think it has nothing to do with nutritional value, nor anything to do with the dinner being a chalmeon. The disturbing thing is that he fed one pet to another (if it was his pet). As someone said before, I am afraid for the frog. Even if he doesn't feed it to another animal, it would be easier for me to assume that he doesn't take very much care of his pets.
> 
> I'm surprised he picked a chalmeon though; we sell them for $120. Even if it was only $50, that's more than I've ever paid for a meal for myself.


This is my point exactly. He has no concern for his pets and should not be allowed to have them. This has nothing to do with nutritional value.  I have no problem if a frog eats another frog, chameleon, or what ever. It is about that he was done with one pet and simply disposed of it. You can't tell me he went out and paid at least $50 bucks for a feeder. If that was the case we would not be having this conversation. Its not that it was a chameleon but it was more than likely a pet that he "threw" away. He's a sick individual and he will definately have trouble with relationships as an adult.  He is "the" problem with our society. He has no consideration for other living things and I would hate to see what happens to the frog when he is done with it.  I'm sure at some point we'll be able to see that on you tube as well , along with his snuff and rape videos when he becomes an adult and moves up to more gratifying experiences. Don't you wish it was possible to follow young people like this as they grow up and see how they turn out as adults?  Better yet pluck them out of society at an early age and feed them to an alligator...you know...for the nutritional value.

----------


## poison beauties

The price of the feeder shouldn't come into play.Ive had to buy fifty dollar piglets to feed to pythons and my coral snakes and cobras ate snakes I could have sold for 10-20 bucks. The way he went about it is the only thing I see wrong. Yes the cham was probably a pet but its still in the natural order for that frog to eat lizards and anything else they can get in their mouths. I personally would have sold the cham and bought a bunch of feeders for the frog. That is where he went wrong. This was done for the reactions your giving, Personally there has been a time or two where I did not have the funds to feed as much as I should have so I started feeding from the hundreds of T slings I had. Feeding 50 dollar tarantula spiderlings to frogs and geckos is also within the natural order.


Michael

----------


## 1beataway

You said you "had to buy" the more expensive food. I assume because you have larger snakes, and they require larger foods. I see no problem with that at all. But in the case of the pixie, he could have gotten a large amount of food for the amount chameleon cost. So if anything, it just seems a waste, and that's why I mentioned cost. It's not like he had to spend that much on one meal for his pet.

And I had no problem watching a frog eat a lizard. I grew up watching Discovery.  :Wink:  It's just the mistreatment of a pet that bugs me.

----------


## poison beauties

I agree. I did say it was an attempt to cause this kind of reaction.

Michael

----------



----------


## bshmerlie

I don't think anyone here is arguing about the "natural order", the "food chain", or "nutritional value".  The question is what do you do with a pet when you no longer wish to keep it?  Change this to a small dog and answer that question. I don't think it would be feeding it to your snake would it?

----------


## Kevin1

That way of thinking is the exact problem I have with mankind.

Also we don't know for sure that it was a pet. Jumping to conclusions has never lead me to anything good. :Wink:

----------


## peeka

I watched the video, reluctantly, and read all the comments and I can't find where he claimed it was his pet (if I missed that, my apologies). 

All animals should be respected, a pinkie has just as much right to life as a chameleon, but no one seems to get upset over those videos (well I do). Just because rats and pinkies are the "usual" feeder animal doesn't mean their lives are worth less.

As for the cost point, some people don't mind spending extra money on their pets, perhaps he can afford to buy chameleons for his pixie, good for him.
For example I feed my dogs raw, are there cheaper options, of course! I could buy cheap dry food for my dogs and they would probably eat it right up and do just fine on it but I choose to feed them raw because imo it's the healthier option for them. 

Its youtube, most videos on there are posted solely for entertainment / shock value it's not worth getting upset over.

Ally

----------



----------


## Malachi

I think how you view this video is how you view the chameleon. I view it as one of my pets, thus i personalize it to myself and how i could never feed my pets to pets. Its all in the mind. It could be this guy, like me, wants to have a varied diet for his frog and ate the $50 bucks for the chameleon. In that sense it is a feeder.

I am not very sensitive and can watch any video of animals eating each other. I have also slaughtered a hog, something most people can not do.

----------



----------


## Kevin1

> I watched the video, reluctantly, and read all the comments and I can't find where he claimed it was his pet (if I missed that, my apologies). 
> 
> All animals should be respected, a pinkie has just as much right to life as a chameleon, but no one seems to get upset over those videos (well I do). Just because rats and pinkies are the "usual" feeder animal doesn't mean their lives are worth less.
> 
> As for the cost point, some people don't mind spending extra money on their pets, perhaps he can afford to buy chameleons for his pixie, good for him.
> For example I feed my dogs raw, are there cheaper options, of course! I could buy cheap dry food for my dogs and they would probably eat it right up and do just fine on it but I choose to feed them raw because imo it's the healthier option for them. 
> 
> Its youtube, most videos on there are posted solely for entertainment / shock value it's not worth getting upset over.
> 
> Ally


Thank you Ally!

----------


## EpicFrogMan

I have a confession about 12 years ago i fed my first pacman frog a weak leopard gecko that was going to die anyways. Trust me i felt bad.

----------


## willtilian

this is nuts and stupid maybe if the chameleon was dead because of a maybe hard fall or somthing like that i would feed but not alive

----------


## Kevin1

Hey Will do you feed your frogs dead crickets?

----------


## Digital

I see both point's people are tying to make here. But what I don't see is proof of this Cham. being a pet or just a feeder. I understand kids like him don't respect the value of money. Most of us here, understand the value of a hard day's make. But what I don't understand is jumping to conclusions about, if it's a feeder or a pet. I breed some animals before and deformity run's a lot in breeding for many reasons. So I'm just curious if this boy/girl got the cham. as a feeder for a low price or had it as a pet. When I was breeding Betta's I would give the deform fish to my friend to feed to his snake or turtle. To save him some money on feeders. So my point is if your going to jump on someone butt, about something. Make sure you know the reason they are doing it. Or your just fighting a blind fight.

----------



----------


## 1beataway

That's a pretty good point. I'm use to selling high-priced chameleons, but it's definitely possible that it was purchased cheap for a feeder. I still don't think I could feed a chameleon to something, but seeing a frog eat something other than an insect is something I can tolerate.

----------


## Digital

I agree, I don't feed my frog anything buy insects. But if one of my friends had some Betta's that he need to put down for a good reason. I would be more then happy to feed them to my frog. I understand in nature they eat all kinds of animals and insects that they can fit in their little mouths. But in captivity, we can make the choices of what their diet should be like. Also with all the different feeder insects we have to day, it shouldn't be hard to give them a nice variety of foods. I'm not with PITA, so don't start thinking that people.

----------


## willtilian

no not crickets but dead mice and peices of meat

----------


## Myles

> That way of thinking is the exact problem I have with mankind.
> 
> Also we don't know for sure that it was a pet. Jumping to conclusions has never lead me to anything good.


he said it was a pet in a pm on youtube

----------



----------


## bshmerlie

Does it change anybody's perspective that it was his pet?  To me it's not the fact that is was a chameleon but that it was his pet and he chooses to dispose of it.  I think we have a responsibility to take care of our pets and if we do not want them anymore than find them good homes.  Why can't any of you guys on the other side answer the question about, what if it was his dog?  Would that be okay? and from your logic it shouldnt matter.  An animal is an animal.  A cricket, a worm, a mouse, a chameleon, or the family dog...there shouldn't be a difference right? If you truly hold true to your argument.  Someone dinged me on my "reputation" because they thought my arugment here was "somewhat irrational".   It is simply my opinion that people should not feed their pets to their other pets when they become bored with them.  I did not ding anybody here for arguing the oposite of this point even though I may find that point of view cold and heartless.  Everyone has a right to their opinion.  Imagine what this forum would be like it we all agreed all the time.

----------


## Kevin1

If it was a personal pet that the guy had for awhile than I don't think it's right. I just don't think different species should be ranked higher than others. That's what i was trying to say.
To be honest I don't believe Myles is telling the truth. I don't think he really said that in a "PM". So I sent him a PM myself asking him and am still waiting to hear back from him.
If I hear back and find out Myles was right I will happily apologize.

----------


## 1beataway

It seems like most of us are on the same page. If it was a personal pet he got tired of, it was wrong. If he just spent a whole lot of money on a feeder, then it doesn't matter. I'm hoping it's the latter.

----------



----------


## peeka

If it was indeed a pet, then yes he's a moron who probably shouldn't own animals, no one is disagreeing with that point.The argument is that the life of a chameleon is not worth more than the life of any other animal. 

Ally

----------



----------


## Digital

> .  Why can't any of you guys on the other side answer the question about, what if it was his dog?


I'm not on either side, but since you like this question be answered so badly. I will be more then happy to try an answer it the best I can.

First off it's the way people are raised and what we think is right and wrong. Since most of us live in the USA, we think of dog's and cat's as pets. Since we where raised to think like that. While if you go to another country, they are just animals like any other. It's like questioning why do we eat chickens, cows, fish, etc. But not monkey's, dogs, cats, snake, etc. So in reality if you think about it, all animals and insects, are just part of the food chain to something bigger then the other. So why do we not feed our dog or cat to our pets. 

1. We would need a big enough pet to even feed it to in the first place. Most likely if you have one, your also going go with a cheaper meet. Then a dog, in the first place.

2. Owning dogs or cat's require a lot of paper work to fill out and the time it takes to process all of it.  Would be to long, other than just going to a local pet store and picking up some mice's or rats or other type of animal's. Even if you buy from a breeder. It cost way to much money.

3. We live in the US, so bring a dog home and all of sudden the dog never gets seen again, will raise some eyebrows, with the neighbors. So then PITA and the animal control will then step in and arrest us for animal cruelty. 

4. If you where going feed a dog or cat, you would need to fatten them up, witch would take a lot of money. Then just buying a big fat rabbit or something the same size. 

5.I also think it's against the law in almost all states to even feed a dog or cat to any animal or person. If it wasn't, I don't think we would have so many shelters to worry about.

----------


## Kevin1

> If it was indeed a pet, then yes he's a moron who probably shouldn't own animals, no one is disagreeing with that point.The argument is that the life of a chameleon is not worth more than the life of any other animal. 
> 
> Ally


Exactly any other animal, including a dog or cat, or even human(hahaha) which I doubt many will agree there. It's our emotions that cloud up the concept of equality.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Exactly any other animal, including a dog or cat, or even human(hahaha) which I doubt many will agree there. It's our emotions that cloud up the concept of equality.


So Kevin, am i to think that you believe that your life is of equal value to...say...a cockroach? Assuming we take all emotions out of this of course.

----------


## Kevin1

I don't see why it shouldn't be. But I don't expect anyone to understand or agree with me on that.

----------

